# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Nezrblah.feat Pointy - RvR (WARMANE SERVER) [video]

## nezrblah

Hi guys!
RvR duels with Pointy (from warmane)
Server - Warmane | WoW Private Server
Channel of Youtube - Nezrblah Nezrblah
- YouTube
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Channel of Youtube - Pointy 
Pointy
- YouTube
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you don't enjoy watching RvR because you think it's generic & boring, please give this a chance anyway - we duel with this in mind and deliberately sculpt strategies to avoid this! (which is obviously why we think it's so dynamic and entertaining). 

Movie features;
- RvR at its pinnacle 
- Deliberately manipulating the timing of spells (such as blinds and cheaps) so that they cannot be vanished (you must assume that a top rogue will have god reaction speeds)
- The duels feature chained tricks (such vanish in sap - vanish blind - vanish cheap - blind trinket and etc
- Duels played at 50 ms
Song : Kiro feat Neolight - blackout

Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Good old rogue duels, nice tricks btw

----------


## AdiDev

Nice video

----------

